

Ask HN: How effective is the .website TLD? - sharmi

Has anyone used the .website TLD?
Is it good for seo? Do the search engines equate it to .com domains?<p>How approachable is it for users? My website would be aimed at software professionals. How will this be perceived in relation to a .com domain or a .io domain? Are TLDs significant at all?
======
kngspook
TLDs are absolutely significant, and no TLD is viewed by any majority of the
internet as equivalent to .com. .io is probably way better for a technically
oriented site.

The answer to all your other questions is "no".

~~~
sharmi
Thank you kngspook. Tangentially, is .me a good TLD for personal/portfolio
website?

